# How long do Paramedic Practical results take to post?



## izibo (May 25, 2011)

Hi All,

Oddly enough, I didn't find a thread on this, so here goes: how long does it take between the paramedic psychomotor evaluation and the results being posted to NREMT.org? I was told I passed in person, but waiting for the official result is the only thing standing in my way of getting a job! I'm really hoping it doesn't take the 3 weeks that it says on the NREMT.org website.

Thanks!


----------



## izibo (May 25, 2011)

izibo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Oddly enough, I didn't find a thread on this, so here goes: how long does it take between the paramedic psychomotor evaluation and the results being posted to NREMT.org? I was told I passed in person, but waiting for the official result is the only thing standing in my way of getting a job! I'm really hoping it doesn't take the 3 weeks that it says on the NREMT.org website.
> 
> Thanks!



Of course, as soon as I asked this question my status changed through NREMT. Nevermind!


----------



## Icenine (May 26, 2011)

So whats the answer?


----------



## izibo (May 26, 2011)

Icenine said:


> So whats the answer?



I was done with the practical at noon on Saturday and the results were posted to NREMT.org by late Wednesday afternoon. Not too bad.


----------



## Sandog (May 26, 2011)

izibo said:


> I was done with the practical at noon on Saturday and the results were posted to NREMT.org by late Wednesday afternoon. Not too bad.



Congrats, an accomplishment to be proud of indeed.


----------

